# CLOMID OCTOBER 2WW...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CLOMID 2WW'ERS

B3NDY 

[size=10pt]TRACB 16TH OCTOBER  

DEBBYCUK 

[size=10pt]DRE 20TH OCTOBER  

SALLYSTAR 23RD OCTOBER  

0604 24TH OCTOBER  

 LOUBIE37 26TH OCTOBER  

VIKSTER 28TH OCTOBER  

FLOWERPOT 29TH OCTOBER  

SWEETPEAPODDER 31ST OCTOBER  

MINXY 7TH NOVEMBER  

   ​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Evening ladies...

Where is everyone  ...perhaps you're all  or maybe just having an early night    & not out     

 &   to all those who had evil  visit   

To everyone in the 2ww...

          
       
          
           
            
      

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning ladies 
just thought id pop in and say  
on day 7 today of 2ww and have really horrid bloating, back pain, tired and thick white crm(which is a new one for me?)

Minxy, Suzie , Humph and all my other cycle buds have you any s/e yet? 
I hope you are all well?

Kelly, Kerry, Jo, Flower, Dre,Sally and anyone ive missed(sorry)      

So whats been happening? have i missed anything?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can you add me - AF due 18th October
Thanks
Deb


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

And me...although this is a very much estimated date as I have no idea   what's happening in there! Although this time last cycle I came on (CD18!!)

October 7th (but might not test, might have to just wait and see!)

Hope your all ok
xxxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Can you add me too?
AF due 2 October - ish!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just wanted to wish all the 2ww'ers a fab weekend and good luck to anyone who is testing!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popping in quickly as will probably be on more tonight as Gareth is going out & I'm home alone. May have a couple of glasses of wine even though I'm on cd21 & really shouldn't...but not feeling that great today...my only surviving grandparent, my nan, is really ill...she's recently had treatment for breast cancer again (she had it 10 years ago...they say if you don't get it back in 10 yrs then you're clear...she got it back a week under 10 yrs  in the other breast)...so she's just had all of that last few months, then couple of weeks ago she had a severe angina attack so was back in hospital....and then this morning I'm told she's back in hospital from another suspected angina attack but after tests my uncle phoned to say it was a heart attack  

I spoke to my mum who's really worried, especially as she lives in New Zealand & it's her mum & my nan lives down near Bournemouth/New Forest so I don't see her that often either. She does have my 2 uncles & my auntie down living not far from her thankfully. My grandad (her husband) died 2 years ago from a heart attack so I'm obviously feeling pretty anxious about it all...she's a tough old bird but with all the radiotherapy her immune system's already taken a battering & she is 73 (although sure she thinks she's about 33 & tries to do far too much which doesn't exactly help !!) I'm pretty close to her, I'm like her youngest daugher really as I lived with them for quite a few years when my parents divorced when I was 4 
I've not spoken to her yet as she's got to stay in hospital for at least the next 3-4 days having more tests & being monitored....so I could really do with a glass of wine (actually could do with a whole bottle but better be good) 

Sorry for being so morose but just feel that it never rains but it pours 

On a lighter note I had my cd21 progesterone test today (I know I ovulate naturally but since didn't have scans this month thought I'd get a test done out of interest)....my GP was happy to give me the form for me to go get it done....however, I'm a bit curious as he also requested an FSH level done...on cd21  He did ask me why I needed to have progesterone today & when I explained about it being 7dpo etc he did say I knew more than him !  Has anyone else had FSH level tested this late in cycle...seems strange to me 

Anyway, thinking of you all my little clomid cycle chicks...    
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Minxy - sorry to hear what a horrible time you are having... Have pm'd you.

I'm feeling really [email protected] - was full of optimism a few days ago as I have v tender breasts, nausea, tiredness, aches and pains and was very excited as I thought I'd got lucky first time - then I realised that these are common clomid side effects  

Today feel v rough so AF must be on the way - I am willing her on so that I can have a nice fat glass of red wine tonight...

Oh, and to make me even more grumpier than I already am, my blood haven't come back from my CD21 test so I have to wait till Monday -  

Take care everyone testing this weekend

alison


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh well - here goes month number two

fingers crossed for Oct 16th

Good luck to all you clomid chicks on your  


      


S
xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya everyone!
Given that this is my first month of Clomid I am now on cd26 and had my blood test yeaterday.  The thing is, I'm assuming that the bloods done yesterday were like everyone else's cd21 bloods, but as I maybe ovulated later (cd18/19) then it was done later.  My clinic said I can't get the results til next week and I'm to ask for "P4" results.  What would I be expecting?  Any ideas?  also, has anyone got any idea when I should be testing?  I have an irregular cycle but I'm hoping that Clomid regulates that a bit.
I really feel like I'm in the dark about all this, so some help should be greatly appreciated.
Cheers.
Hope you're all well and that AF is managing to stay away.
Loads of love and babydust,
Chris xxxxxxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am almost on the 2ww but as my dh is away now for weekend, I think we have done all we can   for this month, so really I guess I am on the dreaded 2 (and a bit) week wait!!

Please can you add me to the list for testing on 16th October  .

Sending lots of     to everyone for a   this month.

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Natalie - Whats with the sad face hun? U ok? 

Nicky x x x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi everyone
wishing you all the best in your 2ww spreading lots of    around   

love bw xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooops Sorry Nicky, dont know what happened to my post!
was trying to say that wasnt feeling very possitive this month and sad face is all that came up? 
I have big fat bloated belly and feel like Af is coming (only on day 8 of 2ww!)
and thick white CRM?? anyone else have this at this stage?
WHERE ARE MY CYCLE BUDS?


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Best of luck to everyone on the   we want no   but lots of 

Sending you all some spare  

I miss all you girls at the moment and don't quite feel ready to leave  

I think i'll lurk for a bit if you don't mind

samxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nats

I'm one of your cycle buds & I posted a long message on this thread on page 1 yesterday 
Sorry you're not feeling so positive but it ain't over yet hun...as we know, all the symptoms are so similar none of us can tell what's happening...as for the CM, yep, I get that too...it's perfectly normal after ovulation.

Wishing you loads of luck & sending you lots of positive vibes  

 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm dropping out - I've got spotting, so think that's it for me on my first month of Clomid - nice big glass of wine tonight!

Can someone advise if tomorrow night would be CD2 (and my first clomid this month) or should I wait until Monday night  

Wishing everyone else still waiting to test, lots of luck
  
Alison


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Alison  - I was advised by the clinic to wait until it's a "proper" bleed, ie red blood and then count that as CD1.
Good luck!  
LOads of love and babydust,
Chris xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Nat,
Sorry to read bout your Nan, how is she doing now?
Day 9 today then and ive just seen that KERRYB
is testing with us too this month. 
Fingers and toes crossed for every one   
So how is everyone feeling?
I feel possitive that its not gonna work for me this month and i feel very crampy again(feel the same every month and get BFN (sorry guys!)
Anyway would love to hear from you all?
Sorry FLOWERPOT just seen the whitch got you this month 
Sorry bout the colour changes im cr*p at computers


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello my lovlies,

Hope your having a good weekend

Sweetpeapodder-so sorry af its on its way hunny,hope your ok??

Natasha-sorry to hear about your nan,how is she now

Big hugs to all  

Got my HSG tomorrow afternoon   I am gonna call my clinic in the morning and ask if I can have my 3rd and last IUI if it shows my tubes are clear,hope so

Catch ya all later

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Firstly, thanks for asking after my nan...she's ok & stable although she's being kept in until at least tomorrow while they run more tests & monitor her...I'm being updated by my aunt & uncles although not been able to speak to her yet...

Kelly...good luck with your HSG tomorrow & hoping it all goes smoothly 

Sweetpea...sorry it feels that AF's on her way hun 

How are my cycle buddies doing...Humph, Nats, Olive, Kerry...keeping everything crossed my little clomid chicks      

Good luck to all of those in the 2ww  

Well I'm doing ok...tummy's a little bloated, been getting some odd twinges around my ovaries & low down in my belly (above pubic bone) but not really putting too much on it as could be anything as I well know from experience ! I have had frequent peeing (keep waking in the night which is sooo annoying) but seem to get this from ovulation onwards anyway. I have got an almost indigestion/heartburn sensation in my chest (sort of between my boobs where my sternum is) which is a "new" thing for me...and a couple of foods have tasted a bit wierd but again, this could just be side effect of clomid.... 

I'm not feeling either optimistic or pessimistic this month...I think part of me has resigned myself to the fact it'll probably be IVF for me as I've only got 2 more months on clomid after this (6mths total). But who knows...miracles have happened  AF is due next Saturday but I'm only going to test if she's not made an appearance by Monday as I'm fed up testing too early & getting a BFN.

Anyway, here's hoping we get some more BFP's this month...we could do with some as they've been a bit thin on the ground recently      

Good luck & take care

            
              

 
Natasha


PS...has anyone read The Baby Trail by Sinead Moriarty  It's typical easy "chick lit" & I read the whole book yesterday !!! It puts some humour into the whole ttc roller coaster as she goes through fertility treatment...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Natasha

I've read the baby trail - very good and the follow up book (can't remember the title) is ok to but has a typically predicatable ending  

Hope AF stays away for us all 

Debs


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly hun

Good luck for tomorrow i hope everything goes ok.

Take care chick and look after yourself

Love Sal x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow  

I rwad the babytrail last year,liked it   didnt know there was a 2nd one 

Natasha-still thinking of you loads hunny,hope your nan gets better soon

Kelly x


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all,

thanks for all of your congrat's and its good to see a couple more BFP's. Well I've now tested 4 times myself and made the nurse at my doctors and they are all BFP. So I'm now over the moon and still can't believe it. 

Good luck to everyone testing soon!

Kelly xx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

^


fairydust^                                                                                                                hi all, iam currently on day cd31,i tested bfn on day27 which i no is to early but its my 1st month,we are now waiting to see what happens,no af has to be better than af turning up,good luck to everyone whos testing                              

                            BABYDUST TO ALL X X X X X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

CD21 today and have awful cramps and bad tummy. Don'ty know if its AF coming or, my Metformin having a bad reaction to the fish and chips I ate last night! Either way, feel pants! On knicker watch now! Part of me want nasty wich to arrive so I can get my HSG done, the other part is hoping this could be our month. I guess only time will tell. 

Natasha - Hope you Nan is ok babes.

Natalie - Cheer up honey, its not over yet.

Debby - How's you honey?

Kelly -   today hun.

Sally & Flower -  

Lucy, Kelly, Alison, Chris and everyone I've forgotten...lots of love

xxx


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone

AF arrived yesterday  
So, its on to my last try with clomid....

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So sorry Twinkle  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Awwwh Twinkle  So sorry the witch got you.
Fingers crossed that this month is yours. 
Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Big hugs to you Twinkle...   I'm so sorry the nasty b!tch got you - she needs a good 


Well I'm on cd24 & nothing much to report...bit more bloated than yesterday (but then I have just eaten lunch which doesn't help !!) & still got strange heartburn feeling too, also tmi to follow  ...I'm very gassy (and I don't mean I'm talking too much either !!) - could be why I'm more bloated cos I'm sitting at work in an open plan office so I can't really do anything to help "ease the pressure" (if you know what I mean     (I keep dashing to toilet enough as it is !!)...yes, the frequent peeing continues...it's really p!55ing me off as I wake up several times during the night, then get a cold bum sitting on loo, then have problems getting back to sleep....been getting few more odd twinges so maybe AF is on her way...estimated time of arrival is Saturday ! I am also thinking of changing me name by deedpoll to Pizzaface...I have soooo many spots & some are really big, red angry ones...I resorted to going to Boots & buying acne cream...although I may have to resort to a paperbag over my head if it gets any worse - poor Gareth has to wake up to it every morning   All in all I'm feeling really unattractive   I keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end ! 
I'm not gonna get my hopes up this month but am in a "what will be will be" frame of mind...as usual I've not got any hpt's in the house so no temptation to test early...I do have the willpower !!!!

Anyway, hope all my cycle buddies are doing ok...thinking of you all          

Good luck & take care everyone    

Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natasha - think of all the advantage points you'll have in boots!  I keep earning them with various pills and potions I buy but forget to use them - have about £25 now. Might have to go an treat myself to some new nail polish (tons of the stuff and rarely use it - my little 'habit'   )

Oh well another day another carpet worn out walking to the loo every 5 minutes. 

Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha - I'm sure Gareth still thinks your beautiful honey. And I'm sure there's not need for a paperbag, you might hyperventilate!! I think we're all at the "what will be will be" stage at the mo, I know me and Flower are. I've had bad cramps today and thought it might be Af coming, but as I've had a bad tummy I'm wondering if its a bad reaction to Met after eating fishcake and chips from the chippy last night!   Anyway, had to have an ibuprofen (naughty girl) as the pain was so bad. So still in with a chance. I used to get terrible bloating on Clomid, and the gas was awful  .  Anyway honey, chin up.

Debs- Treat yourself to something lovely hun.  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies...it's good to know I'm not alone 

I'm actually feeling surprising ok emotionally (makes a change !!  ) - no PMT symptoms (yet !) & in pretty good mood even though physically I don't feel pretty at all   

And yes, I've got loads of points on my Boots card...I too have a nail polish fetish - must have about 100 & I keep them all in the fridge (much to everyone's bemusement when they open it !!), actually I have a make up/toiletries/perfume addiction if I'm perfectly honest !! Debs I think you should definitely go treat yourself...they're doing their usual get £5 off voucher if you spend over so much as well...I got 2 vouchers today - one for £5 of Ruby & Millie which I'll have to use & one for £5 off certain perfumes (I've got about 20 so don't think I need anymore at moment - Gareth's always buying for me - maybe he thinks I smell   )

Anyway, Gareth's off to pub tonight to watch the footie (he's a Crystal Palace season ticket holder, I'm Arsenal !!!) but think I'll stay home & chill out in front of the TV 

Oooo...nearly 5pm & time to go home...yippee ! Another Monday over ! 

Take care...N x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Whoop - I like you even more - Go Gunners!  
Thanks for the info about the vouchers, though I think i might need a new makeup draw if I buy any more 'stuff'.

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls,
Nat, i have same symptoms as you windy miller 
I also feel sick and tmi.... more no 2s than normal 
My skin is dry and blotchy(i work for Boots, Clinique so at least i can stock up on creams and concealer!)i had all my hair cut off today in a freak Clomid inncident and Dave is not to impressed by it i dont think, so thats not helping in the attractive stakes!
Have missed you all  are we all staying possitive, flower, debs. kelly, kerry, sally and all the new ladies?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now I like you both even more, Arsenal have a place in my heart! My dad is an Arsenal fan, my Grandad was a steward for years.

Unfortunately DH is a Man city fan.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know what you all mean by spotty skin!! I was looking at clearasil yesterday and i never even bought that when i was a teenager. I look like i am having a second adolescence without the figure    . 

these loony pills are really weird. i am so all over the place. i am uasually quite dippy but now I am 10 times worse and thats not good    

Oh well roll on 23rd Oct and then i can have the joy of testing agaion and putting myself through all the stress and heartache. How depressing am i for this time of the day.
i am going now before i upset you all

Have a lovely day

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry everyone is feeling a bit down in the dumps. I'm definitely at the less positive stage that this is going to work, which probably isn't a bad thing as I'm not allowing myself to get worked up anymore.  Good luck to everyone testing   

CD8 with me so BMS starting soon! xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I think big hugs & kisses are in order for all you ladies who are feeling down 

                                                                             

and some bubble love 

                                  

Love you all my special clomid chicks 
N x


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you for your support yesterday. Feel less tearful today (cd3).

Flowerpot - I feel exactly the same as you. I'm now on cycle 8 and have pretty much resigned myself to the fact that this won't work for me. But, I may as well give it this one more go, until my next gynae appointment.

Good luck to the rest of you still waiting to test.  

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me and you are the same Twinkle hun, cycle 8 for me too.  I'm having upto 12 months.  We just have to think of Dorey who got her BFP on month 8 or 9 so it can happen but i think as time goes on you get less positive. lots of love xxxx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Am off my 2 ww wait now and back on the happy pills tonight- CD22 this month. What is going on?!!


Keep going girls and will be back when next 2 ww is on.

Sending you lots of love and luck, specially my cycle buds Minxy and Nat.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Humph hunny...
I've just replied to you on the other thread...but here's some more hugs anyway      
Take care sweet 
Natasha


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well I though I was on the 2ww as I am on cd17, and average cycle is 30 (but sometimes 2, so I figured the latest I would O is cd16.  I have had O pains since Saturday and today the pains are really strange, a bit like someone is squeezing me from the side, it is not really painful but I am just aware of it all the time.  Also I noticed some ewcm earlier today, so maybe I will be O'ing today??

We had    yesterday but maybe we should have another go tonight just to make sure  .

I will still tests on the 16th with an early hpt and see how we go.

Sending lots of     to everyone on the 2ww.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

2WW over for me....   she arrived last night. Oh well, should have HSG next week now. Then we can move on...well back...to   pills!! He he he.... 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerry,

Sorry the   got you this month, I hope she is kind to you.  Best of luck with your hsg next week.

Let us know how you get on.

Take care

Love Tracy


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HI everyone - sorry to hear about the   getting nearly everyone this month - cow, why can't she find something more productive to do?
PLease could you put me down for testing this Friday (7th) as I got my results back and I've finally ovulated!  I was sooooo pleased!
I'm feeling rough at the mo though, so I think I'll be starting a new cycle of the mad pills.
All my love, luck and babydust to you all,   
My thoughts are with you,   
Chris xxxxxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

What has been going on over here man?
Is every one ok its like an AF nightmare!!!!!   
whos left?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nats

I'm still here...not getting my hopes up but hey, miracles happen 

That old b!tch has certainly been getting around this month  

How are you doing...you still with me cycle buddy 

Not sure who else is left this month now 

                       

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Natasha - when you testing?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Flower 
AF is due on Saturday & I'd told myself I wouldn't test unless didn't show by Monday...but I've decided to test Saturday as then if it's BFN I can at least have a good old drink  over the weekend before starting with 5th cycle of Clomid !!! Perhaps strange logic but hey...I was actually considering getting Early Response hpt & testing tomorrow morning but I don't know how reliable they are....

I've got another acupuncture session tomorrow afternoon so looking forward to that ! 

How you doing hun 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Everything crossed for you hun       

I've heard differing reports about the early pregnancy tests with misleading results yet others have used and got on great with them.  

I'm ok thanks.  CD10 today so   underway.  This is my first month on the higher dose (150mg) so hoping my blood tests this month are better.

Good luck xxx   to everyone still testing. I've lost where we are upto


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks again Flower...maybe I'll buy both & try First Response tomorrow morning & then if need to ClearBlue on Saturday...think I'm going 

Happy  

I really hope your results are good this month...sending you loads of positive vibes hun    

Take care

Natasha


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

HIya,
Just wanted to wish everyone good luck for this month - whoever's left that is!
Let's hope there's loads of BFP's for everyone!!!!
Looks as thought we'll be testing on the same day Natasha, so good luck and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!
  To everyone and loads of babydust to go round!
Chris xxxx


----------



## ellie ryan (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi i just thought id introduce my self.im about to start 50mg of clomid on monday im so excited,it cant come quick enough.not to sure what to expect.
We have been ttc for what seems like a life time.i was due to have a lap and dye last october,went for my pre med and they found me to be pregnant.we were so shocked and so proud.
The feeling only lasted a few days ,as it turned out ourbaby was an ectopic.i was 11 wks pregnant .i lost my left tube as well as part of me.
So it was around this time last year,its a very sad and painful time for us but also exciting to be starting clomid.



                              Love 
                      Ellie And Mark
                                  xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi elle

welcome to the lovely clomid ! 

sorry to hear about your loss hun 

also come introduce yourself to the other clomid girls if you would like to , they are a great bunch! . click the link below 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38560.10


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ellie,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss last year .

I have also been ttc for 5 years+ and have had 3 mc and also problems ttc.  I am currently on my first cycle of 6 months of clomid.

Wishing you lots of    for a   with clomid.

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hanging on in there by the skin of my teeth Nat!!!!
Good luck sweetheart!

Welcome all the new ladies XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well  is here with a vengence! not surprised really with dh being away at the crucial time 
so no clomid for me for oct and nov as he is in kenya with work! so no point taking it! 

clomid has given me the usual clomid af!! dam thing  but there we go! as expeced really

 to all testing

love
suzie  xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, the  turned up yesterday for me, so I'm back on the good old   pills again.  2nd cycle.  Good luck for everyone else testing this month - let's hope there's loads of BFP's going to be around!!!      to everyone,
Loads of love
Chris xxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello ladies, 

I just wanted to wish you all a HUGE amount of luck when testing!!I hope you all get BFP's! 

         

Bendybird


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Natasha

Sorry to hear AF showed up, I read it on another message, she is indeed such an old ***** .

 for everyone else still waiting.

Nicki.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Casper...

How are you doing


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Natasha

Caught a stinking cold for my birthday and the day I had booked off work.....typical! Trying to stay a positive as possible, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. AF appears to be on the way, feel like a big bloated spotty minger.....but that could have something to do with the excessive amounts of chocolate I have been consuming.

By the way in my previous message a called AF an old B***H not an old woman! Wouldn't want you to think I had become so polite in my misery!

Nicki.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Casper hun
...sorry AF looks like she's on her way to you too (although it ain't over till she actually arrives so hold on in there !)....she's been busy this month hasn't she....and yeah, I think that if you type b!tch (obviously without the exclamation mark for an "i") then it automatically changes to woman...must just be how the website is set up...

Take care hun
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

(might also be the moderators moderating!)

How is everyone today? Well I'm in the last week before AF is due. Can't imagine that anything will happen this month (again)  but still we live in hope.

Too all those girls still in the 2WW   - fingers crossed
And to those that the witch has got  

 to all

Debs


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies

 to those who've been caught by   this month - boo to October!!

Got 6 days left of my   and feeling dead nervous. Trying not to read too much into every twinge and nausea wave hitting me right now - as felt like this last month and to no avail. 

Am just into the last few days of knicker watching - (tmi I know) last month I started spotting 5 days before   arrived...so feel apprehensive about tomorrow.

One things for sure - my skin has never been so bad since taking these   pills....Had to go into work mega early this am and no time to put slap on - only to find during a visit to the loo in my lunch break that a huge mountain had erupted on my forehead - nice!! That'll teach me to get ready in the dark! - it was 4am!!

Oh well here's keeping everything crossed for those still to test this month.

Any suggestions how NOT to drive myself   before Sunday

    

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't believe how horrid the   has been this month...so sorry to all of you who have had a visit. Wishing you all luck for next cycle. Wouldn't it be great if we all got   together!! We can dream.

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck Kerry and Minxy!!!!!
Whats happening over here? Is everyone ok? what have i missed?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nats

AF got me yesterday morning...sorry, I posted on a separate thread.

How are you doing ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck everyone still waiting. we need some good news!    

Suzie can you put me down for testing/AF 29th October please


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

AF due 20th October (working on 28 days cycle that is!!!) last one was 33 days

DRE
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

My next test date should be 7 November (assuming a 28 day cycle)...my stepdad's birthday is on 8 November so I'm praying I have a special birthday present to give him


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

AF is due this Sunday, so I am currently on cd24 and I have had some spotting today  , so not sure if that means AF is on her way??!!

Pre-clomid, my average cycle length was 30 days.  I am trying to tell myself that maybe it is implantation bleeding, but I suspect not!!

Oh well, I will just have to wait and see what the next few days bring.

Good luck to everyone else still on the 2ww.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

Suzie huney can you put me down for testing on 23rd October. i dont know why i am bothering this month it seems to of been a total disaster but hey fingers crossed .
Good luck to everyone else especially my very special buddies Kerry,Flower,Kelly

Love Sal x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

BFN


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Nat

so sorry -  

take care of yourself hun

dre
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Nat

I am so sorry hun  

take it easy chick and heres to another month

Love Sal x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Sally and Dre and all you nice ladies for your kindness, 
looks like month 4 is around the corner for me.
should be testing again on 9th or 10th november depending on when AF shows her munting face!
its my 30th on 10th so that will be fun(not!)
very down today but taking comfort that a lot of you ladies have been cycling with me all along my journey... Sally, Dre, Minxy, Flowerpot, Kerry, Kelly,Olive, bendy, bendybird, mizznik and so many more you all make me realise im not alone and life goes on!    

God Bless you all. xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natalie hunny I'm so sorry  

it doesnt get any easier does it.  lots of love and positive vibes for next month  

xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

No sweetie, it doesnt.
I text my friends and family when i get BFN and i get lovely messages back.
Last night my mum phoned me(she lives in Spain) and asked my DH how i was? she started crying on the phone which then started me off and then Dh it was just one big tear fest!
I just dont get why life is so unfair sometimes?
How are you doing anyway? what stage are you at?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Orr thats lovely that you have so much support xxx

I got a +opk this morning (CD16) so had BMS Monday night and hopefully tonight      Its the first month on the higher dose (150mg).  Not feeling too positive as its month 8 overall and I'm of the opinion its never going to work.  you know how it is though, we have to stay positive.

lots of love xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck sweetie, im gonna keep my eye out for you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Big hugs to all those who got BFN...  
Here's hoping that this next cycle brings more positive news for all of us...think we deserve it don't we   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CLOMID 2WW'ERS

B3NDY 

[size=10pt]TRACB 

[size=10pt]DEBBYCUK 

[size=10pt]DRE 20TH OCTOBER  

SALLYSTAR 23RD OCTOBER  

0604 24TH OCTOBER  

 LOUBIE37 26TH OCTOBER  

 VIKSTER 28TH OCTOBER  

FLOWERPOT 29TH OCTOBER  

 TWEETIEPIE 30TH OCTOBER  

SWEETPEAPODDER 31ST OCTOBER  

LUCYE2712 3RD NOVEMBER  

MINXY 7TH NOVEMBER  

 NATALIEB 11TH NOVEMBER   

   ​


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Natalie

sorry this month wasn't a bfp for you - if only we could see into the future so we didn't have to go through all this heartache on the way.. but just think - that bfp WILL come - you just don't know when.

Keep yer pecker up!

S
xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Could I join the 2WW again please?  I'm 1DPO now and due to test on 26/10

Good luck everyone else, and hugs to those who've had 'the visit'


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi - I'm just squeaking into the end of the month - testing on 31 October.

Best wishes

Alison


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am still holding on to the 2ww, I had some spotting on Tuesday and had convinced myself that it was the start of   but it has stopped now so not really sure what to think  

 is due to appear on Sunday if I have a 28 day cycle, I used to have 30 day cycles but I am not sure if clomid will affect this or not.  Anyway if I have not had any more signs of AF before Saturday, I may test then or not!!

I never really expected it to work on the first month, especially with dh away on cd13 & 14 but I can't help hoping that it might  

Best of luck to everyone else on the dreaded 2ww, we need some more   

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Traceyb - Fingers crossed for you that AF stays away.

I'm just ticking off days until AF arrives on Tuesday (even if a major miracle happened I would have pickeled it in alcohol this month!)

Hope everyone else is ok


debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

GOOD LUCK DEBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Im new to all this but I think I am just in my 2WW.  Think I might have O'd on the 14th maybe, so it looks like I will be waiting until the 28th  fingers crossed.  If that happens it will be the first time ever I have had a 28 day cycle.

G/L to all of you who are testing.

Vikster


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

vikster have added you to the list 



suzie xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey peeps

tested this am - got a  ....but no sign of the evil witch yet - she's decided to mess with my head even more this month, by playing a few more games!!

Oh well - waiting for the inevitable now...and then I guess it's on to cycle number 3.


S
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry to hear that the evil  got you b3ndy 

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks suzie - but if only that were the case

got my   this am but still no sign of  

wish she'd just get on with it - instead of keeping me hanging on and praying that I'm one of those 'miracles' that just don't have strong enuf hormones in place for a bfp yet - but who am I kidding?

dh has just flown off to South Africa for a week with work - could really do with some   from him right now!!

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

b3ndy dam 

my dh flew to kenya this weekend for 2.5 weeks so know how you are feeling 

xx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi 
I am in 2ww and testing on 24th October, can you add me.

Thanks 
0604

LOTS OF BABY DUST TO ALL AND HOPING FOR LOTS OF BFP'S


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Suzie

at least we can watch what we want to on tv.........and eat chocolate til the cows come home!!



S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy so sorry  

Good luck to all still testing      

I'm now officially in the 2ww with about a week and half to go   xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh well it's definitely all over for this month   well and truly arrived mid morning

feel kind of relieved in a way - as at least this way i won't  be kept guessing. I just felt a bit   (and PMS didn't help) when I went shopping after work and saw all these smiley mums walking around with their newborns (maybe they had a bad case of wind!)

so I've come home - dusted myself down - will be starting cycle 3 tomorrow - got my follicle tracking scan  booked for Fri Oct 28th and off I go.

I know it's only been 3 months since started clomid - but it's the fact we've been ttc for 2 years and there's still no answer as to why no bump  

S
xx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi B3ndy
Your timing is so similar to mine. I ttc 22/ 23 months and I am in 2ww from 2nd cycle. Are you just boosting with Clomid?.
I am and it feels really hard to work out why no bump. Oh well, sending you postive vibes for your next cycle.
0604


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi 0604

Yeah - supposedly on clomid to 'boost' and I ov naturally (even though doc also insists on me having hcg injection to give an extra helping hand to induce ovulation)

I can't help but wonder if there's sommit they haven't found. 

It wouldn't surprise me - the unit I go to were only too happy to stick me straight on clomid after only a few tests....sums up their treatment of me so far really....in and out the door as quickly as you can say ' where's the cheque'?......(we are being seen privately)

Hope this month brings you better news than most of us others so far!


S
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Another BFn for this month I'm afraid. AF arrived with avenence today. 
4 down and 2 to go - bring on the IVF! 

Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry to hear that debs  xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

What is it with this month?! was there a duff batch of clomid out there?

sorry to see the old   arrived today debby.

good luck for the next cycle - looks like we'll be on the same 2ww, as she reared her ugly head for me too today - cowbag!

fingers crossed for November

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hope the chocolate is helping with dh being away b3ndy  mine certainly is  xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

too right it is - have also discovered percy pigs in M&S ....mmmmm! 



S


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I love those  was in m&s today


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning girls,

Im officially in the 2ww now and my testing day will be 30th or 31st as AF should arrive on the 29th (which will be cd29 - conveniently).

Im very excited - doing the dangerous thing of getting my hopes up.

Anyway - wishing you all of you all of the best and hope we get lots of BFPs this month and next.

Luv

Tweets xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck to you all!!!!!

Olive can you add me for testing on 11th November. Thanks.xxx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi all,iam testing 3rd of november good luck to everyone else x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Well AF turned up for me today, so I will starting round 2 tomorrow  

But on a positive note, I will be due to test again in 4 weeks time, which just happens to me my birthday so surely it will have to be a  

Sending lots of     to everyone still on the 2ww

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tracy  

good luck to those still waiting        

Just over a week left for me.  I have something nice to fall back on if AF comes, were booking to go to the Caribean in april/may to a family wedding and I said if AF comes we'll go for it.  we can't put our lives on hold can we for the what if?  this way i can still fly even if i get pregnant before we go


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated

new home this way ladies ..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39807.new#new

xx


----------

